# 2015 RVA Shad Shootout



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

It's that time again and once again I am hosting the 4th annual RVA Shad Shootout in Richmond Virginia. This year the date is April 11th. The big news this year is that the RVA Shad Shootout will support the Tidewater Chapter of Heroes on the Water! For those who participated in previous years, you know the fun we had both on the water and afterwards at the Awards Ceremony. This year will be no different. While the spirit of competition is high during any tournament, the abundance of shad during the spring shad run makes it very easy for everyone to catch fish suitable for submission at the weigh-in. The competition is hot in this tourney. Registration is $25 if you register before March 1st, and $35 if you register after March 1st. All money raised will be donated to the Tidewater Chapter of Heroes on the Water!!! Please visit www.shadshootout.org for information and registration.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Good stuff man but I thought shad was illegal to catch according to fish and game.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Only American Shad are illegal. We mostly get hickories up this way. It's not illegal to catch Americans just gotta throw them back.


----------



## Fish247AllDay (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it 2 biggest shad or 2 shad and catfish? Or is the cat in its own bracket?


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Fish247AllDay said:


> Is it 2 biggest shad or 2 shad and catfish? Or is the cat in its own bracket?



Two shad plus one cat. The cat was added year two as a means to break a tie really. They are plentiful that time of year as are the shad and unfortunately the shad tend to run almost the same size and made for scoring nightmares.


----------



## Fish247AllDay (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you sir. I will definitely enter. Thank you for holding the shoutout and supporting a great cause. I was introduced to the shad run last year and loved it. Now I have something to practice for!


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Fish247AllDay said:


> Thank you sir. I will definitely enter. Thank you for holding the shoutout and supporting a great cause. I was introduced to the shad run last year and loved it. Now I have something to practice for!


No problem at all. I love putting this tournament together. It is a fun time, for a great cause. Plus the Shad Run is a blast!!!! I look forward to seeing you there this year!


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

1 month left for early registration. Register before March 1 to get in for $25. Registration goes up to $35 after March 1. Visit www.shadshootout.org to register and take a look at the sponsors while you are there. We have some great sponsors this year. The first 75 to register get a captains bag with some decent goodies in it.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

What place will the weighing be held? Or is it a secret only to be discussed at the captain's meeting?


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

OrangeCap said:


> What place will the weighing be held? Or is it a secret only to be discussed at the captain's meeting?


Sorry for the delayed respons but that is still being determined. However in years past, we've had it at Finn McCools, And Mekong.


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in, kayak trolling for shad were some of the best days I had fishing last year. Gotta brush up on my catfish techniques, but from what I understand they're not exactly picky eaters.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

pepedesilva said:


> I'm in, kayak trolling for shad were some of the best days I had fishing last year. Gotta brush up on my catfish techniques, but from what I understand they're not exactly picky eaters.



Not at all picky. Catch a Shad, cut a hunk off and put it on a big ass circle hook. Cast then wait!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

looking forward to another great event and even greater cause.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

NTKG said:


> looking forward to another great event and even greater cause.


And I look forward to seeing you there again NTKG!


----------

